# GTechniq C5 how to apply it?



## iiyama (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi

This arrived today and I could not believe how small the bottle is!

Consequently I don't want to waste a drop.

What is the best way to apply it the alloy wheels to ensure longevity and little waste?

Cheers


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gtechniq sub forum.. sticky "how to apply" thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212121


----------



## iiyama (Jun 7, 2006)

Whoops cheers


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:thumb:


----------

